# My new coop is done.



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

I shared this on another forum as well but I'm just so happy to have a new coop I had to post it again.








The side with window.







I used two perches to give them a choice.














Nesting box.







feeder was hung under the coop and water was put on bricks.







This is the roof.







And the clean out and egg door.







This is Nelly. She loves the camera and tried to photo bomb every shot.














My only regret is that I made it too tall for the front door/ramp to work so I had to make another ramp.
It's 4x4x4 and is a mix of old but also a lot of new lumber. Total cost to me was $86 at Lowes and some of that was hinges and barrel locks.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice, good job.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

How old are those chickens


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You did a good job. Looks like your little crew approves too.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

hybridheaven said:


> How old are those chickens


They are 14 weeks old.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you for all of the kind replies.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice job that, well done. looks like the chooks love it.


----------

